# Can anyone pull out the voice track only from an audio file?



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

If anyone has any tips or ideas on how to do this, I would appreciate it.

Hooking up the spooky intro (rules) with background sounds has caused my talking boris to keep his jaw open completely the whole time.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, I am sure its possible but it takes some complex hardware and software to separate the two with any type of accuracy. Do you have the two files separately? Can you get them? The software I use does a poor job of removing the voices from a track, and then does not save the voices, only the background sound. Your best bet is to ask someone here to do a voice track for you. 

Sorry for not having a better answer...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

There is a way around this..I posted this idea I had a while back, but I can't find it. Anyways, what you could do is put ALL the sounds, vocal and background on the right channel of a stereo track. Record you voice in sync to the vocal track ONLY on the left channel. It doesn;t have to be accurate with regards to the words, even a "lalalala" in time to the vocal will work, or even tapping on the mic. As long as it is in sync to the vocal track. Hook your boris up to the LEFT channel you just recorded, but DO NOT hook up the left channel speaker. This will keep the left channel "silent"..only the boris will "hear" it. DO hook up the right channel speaker. This will play everything and when you play the stereo tracks together the boris will jaw will move to your "lala's" in sync to the voice track only.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Who said the DR doesn't make house calls, thanks*

I will try the channel separation like that! Thank you.


----------

